# sendmail



## prabhu (Dec 8, 2016)

How to create new user in sendmail ? 
How to configure sendmail , please don't refer handbook.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2016)

prabhu said:


> how to create new user in sendmail ?


You create a new user account on the system. 



prabhu said:


> how to configure send mail , please don't refer handbook.


If you want or need to create so-called 'virtual' users you're better off not using Sendmail. Use mail/postfix or mail/exim instead.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2016)

prabhu said:


> How to configure sendmail , please don't refer handbook.


Why not?


----------



## prabhu (Dec 9, 2016)

how to add user in sendmail ? where should i add ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2016)

prabhu Don't create multiple threads with the same question. I already answered it in post #2.

Threads merged.


----------

